# 1998 SE-R AC Line HELP!!!!!



## SE-Rachel (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been looking for this part forever  it's the line from the compressor to the condenser. Apparently it's different for the SE and SE-R. It's the bottom line. Where can I get this line?

Someone said rockauto.com but it has nothing about AC lines.

TIA


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's called the AC high pressure flex hose and likely it's only available from a Nissan dealer. It's part number is 92490-8Z000 and MSRP's at $84.60. You can get it for about $73 incl. shipping from AAA Nissan Parts


----------



## SE-Rachel (Sep 12, 2010)

smj999smj said:


> It's called the AC high pressure flex hose and likely it's only available from a Nissan dealer. It's part number is 92490-8Z000 and MSRP's at $84.60. You can get it for about $73 incl. shipping from AAA Nissan Parts



you're a life saver!!! now i won't die this summer  i found it for $63.45 1998 NISSAN 200SX SE-R A/C Refrigerant Discharge Hose


----------

